# Civilization anyone?



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

Caseyboy submitted a new Article:

Civilization anyone?



> An Opinion.
> 
> Much of what we know will be lost if a major shift happens in most societies. People get so enmeshed in trying to survive from day to day simply to get by. We go about working in the trades, in business and factories, and we forget our technology, simply stated, we take them for granted and much more which took hundreds if not thousands of years to develop. It gets set aside in our senses because it isn't that important. We take it as a given. Of course, surviving is the most...


Read more about this article here...


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm not so sure "forget" is the correct word. But more complacency. We tend to think what we have be it technology, food on the shelves, readily available clothes and so on will always be there.


----------



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

Perhaps you're correct in your assessment. I tend to look at things with a surgical and realistic approach. Think about where we would be today if the Great Library hadn't been destroyed thousands of years ago. How many secrets we lost through wars, the huge movements of the earth's population when people were forced to move, or migrate from one geographic locale to another. They left carrying the bare basics because they could only carry so much. Secrets that are long-lost to us pertaining to how man did things such as carving stone with incredible precision without, (I'm guessing on this one) machines or power tools such as the incredible carved and shaped stones in South America or in the Egyptian Tombs? How so many same style of stone buildings are found all over the world obviously built from shared technology. So much more that cannot be a coincidence, or happenstance. Those ancient beings used (shared) the same technology and much of it cannot be reproduced today. That just staggers the imagination.


----------

